# Bike On Fire 2006 in Essen



## Der böse Wolf (16. November 2005)

Na hoffentlich wird das eine ähnlich kultige Veranstaltung wie im Landschaftspark! Ich fand die Kombination von Mountainbiken und Industriekultur einfach unschlagbar!   

Grüße

Der böse Wolf

PS: Leute, die schon wissen, wo genau in Essen das Rennen stattfinden wird, werden hiermit ausdrücklich zum Posten aufgefordert  

PPS: Leute, die wissen warum der Landschaftspark nicht mehr der auserwählte Ort ist, sind auch herzlich zum posten eingeladen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2005)

Offiziell nennt SOG die sanitären Einrichtungen als Begründung. Find das sehr schade. War 2004 im Rahmen einer geographischen Exkursion im Landschaftspark und wollte nach meinem ersten 24h-Rennen in München dieses Jahr gern in Duisburg fahren. Aber Essen...  , mal sehen was und wo aber erst mal schade!  
Hat jemand eine Idee, wo in Essen denn überhaupt ein geeignetes Terrain mit ein bißchen Flair ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borafreak (17. November 2005)

Ich finds auch sehr schade, meine einzigen Beweggründe überhauptmal an einem 24h Rennen teilzunehmen, waren, dass es im LSP stattfand, die Kulisse ist einfach fantastisch.
In Essen gibts ne alte Zeche,ist Welterbe der vereinten Nationen, dass wär was, aber bleibt vermutlich nur n Wunsch  

borafreak


----------



## Danimal (17. November 2005)

Tach!

Tja, schade. Die Strecke und das Ambiente in Duisburg waren ja wirklich super. Die sanitären Anlagen waren allerdings wirklich ein Witz... das hätte man besser machen können, auch in Duisburg. Ob das ein Grund ist, das ganze nach Essen zu verfrachten, weiss ich nicht. Ein paar bessere/sauberere Duschwagen im Start/Ziel-Bereich und in den Fahrerlagern hätten die Situation schon gebessert!

Ciao,
Dan


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2005)

borafreak schrieb:
			
		

> In Essen gibts ne alte Zeche,ist Welterbe der vereinten Nationen, dass wär was, aber bleibt vermutlich nur n Wunsch


Meinst du die Zeche Zollverein? Da ist aber doch eher kein Platz für eine MTB-Strecke. Das Gelände ist ja noch ziemlich voll mit Gebäuden und dem Red Dot Award-Museum.

Hab übrigens nochmal bei SOG nachgefragt und meine Enttäschung ausgedrückt und da wurde nochmals bestätigt, daß man wegen der unmutbaren Versorgungsengpässe v.a. mit Wasser und Strom kein Rennen mehr im Landschaftspark veranstalten wird. Über den genauen Austragungsort haben die aber noch nichts raus gerückt.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (17. November 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du die Zeche Zollverein? Da ist aber doch eher kein Platz für eine MTB-Strecke. Das Gelände ist ja noch ziemlich voll mit Gebäuden und dem Red Dot Award-Museum.
> 
> Hab übrigens nochmal bei SOG nachgefragt und meine Enttäschung ausgedrückt und da wurde nochmals bestätigt, daß man wegen der unmutbaren Versorgungsengpässe v.a. mit Wasser und Strom kein Rennen mehr im Landschaftspark veranstalten wird. Über den genauen Austragungsort haben die aber noch nichts raus gerückt.



Also auf dem Gelände der Zeche ist schon eine Menge Platz, alleine der direkte Weg zur angrenzenden Kokerei reicht für eine Runde. Das Museum nimmt auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Platz weg. Vielmehr würde ich bezweifeln, daß irgendjemand erlaubt auf dem Gelände eines Weltkulturerbes ein fröhliches MTB-Rennen zu veranstalten. 

Ich war erstaunt, daß man zwei Wochen vor dem diesjährigen Rennen im Landschaftspark noch die Spuren der Strecke vom letzten Jahr auf dem Bunkervorplatz sehen konnte. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie der Bunkervorplatz im Moment nach der Schlammschlacht dieses Jahres aussieht.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Christer (17. November 2005)

Hallo, 

die Begründung das Rennen "wegen den schlechten sanitären Einrichtungen" zu verlegen ist nicht zu verstehen. Es gibt sehr hochwertige mobile Toiletten und Dusch- Einrichtungen die man überall aufstellen kann. 

Wenn im Landschaftspark tausende Menschen ein Konzert besuchen können und wenn dort im nächstens Jahr tausende Menschen bei den Fussball WM Party`s erwartet werden, dann kann man dort auch ein paar Mountainbike Fahrer "sanitär versorgen", wenn man nur will...

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Kniekaputt (17. November 2005)

Ob in Duisburg die sanitären Anlagen schlecht waren, konnte ich als Kurzbesucher nicht feststellen, aber ich kann nur eines schonmal erzählen. In Essen gibt es auch im Norden Halden, wo man so eine Veranstaltung durchziehen kann. Da SOG noch nichts sagt, sag ich lieber auch nix.
Gruss
Reiner


----------



## Christer (17. November 2005)

Hallo, 

Halden gibt es ohne Ende in NRW, aber keine die nachts das Flair bietet wie der Landschaftspark in Duisburg. Die ganze Nacht auf einer "toten Halde" ohne Stimmung und ansprechendem Hintergrund zu fahren macht sicher nicht so viel Spaß. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Speedhunt (17. November 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Tja, schade. Die Strecke und das Ambiente in Duisburg waren ja wirklich super. Die sanitären Anlagen waren allerdings wirklich ein Witz... das hätte man besser machen können, auch in Duisburg. Ob das ein Grund ist, das ganze nach Essen zu verfrachten, weiss ich nicht. Ein paar bessere/sauberere Duschwagen im Start/Ziel-Bereich und in den Fahrerlagern hätten die Situation schon gebessert!
> 
> ...



Hey Dan alte Rakete. 

Wir hatten nachts ja das Vergnügen, dass der Veranstalter bei uns im Camp war. Dort hatten wir die Kritik mit den Santtäranlagen schon angebracht. Leider ist es nich so einfach, mehr Duschwagen auf die Fläche zu packen, da die Jungs & Mädels von SOG so schon Trouble hatten, die Wasserversorgung zu gewährleisten.

Schade ist es allemal, dass das Rennen nicht in DU stattfinden wird. mal sehen, was in Essen auf uns zukommt.


----------



## bluemuc (17. November 2005)

jetzt wartets doch erstmal ab, bevor ihr schon wieder alles schlecht redet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (17. November 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wartets doch erstmal ab, bevor ihr schon wieder alles schlecht redet.



Schlecht geredet hat bis jetzt noch keiner was. Es sind alles mehr "Hoffen und Bangen" Aussagen und ein wenig trauer um den Verlust eines so schönen und außergewöhnlichen Veranstaltungsortes.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2005)

Habe heute mittag erfahren, daß ein anderer Veranstalter im Landschaftspark ein 24h-Rennen ausrichten wird!   Wird dann im August sein.


----------



## Darkice (17. November 2005)

und welcher andere Veranstalter ist das? Gibt es Infos?  Duisburg war klasse vom Umfeld her !  Essen naja mal sehen was SOG so macht!  Greets Darkice


----------



## Christer (17. November 2005)

Hallo, 

im Forum des Mountainbike Magazin  kann man zurzeit diesen Kommentar lesen: 

[Zitat Anfang:]
Hallo 24-Stunden-Racer, 

damit keine Irritationen aufkommen: Es wird 2006 weiterhin ein 24-Stunden-Rennen im Landschaftspark Nord geben, und zwar am 12. und 13. August 2006 (und nicht während der Fußball-WM . Allerdings wird eine andere Agentur die Veranstaltung ausrichten. Mehr dazu in Kürze! 

Das Mountain BIKE-Magazin, welches in den letzten Jahren die 24-Stunden-Rennen von München und Duisburg als Medienpartner unterstützt hat, wird in dieser Form nicht mehr mit der Agentur SOG zusammenarbeiten. Zusammen mit dem neuen Veranstalter wollen wir das Event in Duisburg noch attraktiver für Teilnehmer und Zuschauer gestalten. Denn wie die meisten von Euch freuen wir uns auch von der Redaktion schon wieder auf die längste Nacht des Jahres! 

In den kommenden Ausgaben des Mountain BIKE Magazins werden wir Euch dazu auf dem laufenden halten! 

Happy trails! 
Eure Mountain BIKE-Redaktion
[Zitat Ende]


Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## bikechris1 (18. November 2005)

> jetzt wartets doch erstmal ab, bevor ihr schon wieder alles schlecht redet.


Ob man jetzt von schlecht Reden oder Bange machen redet, kommt für mich auf Gleiche raus. Ich finde auch wir sollten das Thema auf uns zukommen lassen.
Der Post über mir, war auch ein Gedankengang von mir. Ich kann mir schlewcht vorstellen, dass Infestoren solche Events ausfallen lässt. Egal ob jetzt MB oder (ich nenne sie jetzt mal) Aussteller.
Zeche Zollverein ist sicherlich eine adeäquate Alternative. Zum "Nacht der Industrie" wurde die Zeche sehr schön ausgeleuchtet. Auch Platz währe genug.
Warum ich aber nicht glaube das SOG zur Zeche gehen wird, wo ist dort ein bergähnlicher Hügel?
Ich war dieses Jahr als Industrieinteresierter Zuschauer in Duisburg und habe mir auch schonmal denn Platz angeschaut als für ein Konzert aufgebaut wurde. Ja ich habe die Dixi Klos beim Rennen vermisst. Ich finde Dixi zwar echt *******, aber doch besser als garnichts, oder? Und auch wenn ich "nur" aus Herne komme, aber nach einem Rennen möchte ich schon eine Dusche in der Nähe haben. Also bevor ich wieder ins Auto steige.
Essen ist eine schöne Stadt, da lässt sich nichts dran rütteln. Die haben auch sehr viel IndustrieKultur, auch wenn ich jetzt keine konkretten Vorstelungen hätte, wo ein 24 Stunden Rennen stattfinden könnte. Ich sehe dem ganzen positiv ins Auge.
Und wenn MB jetzt schon sagt, sie werden mit einem anderen Veranstallter wieder nach Duisburg gehen, ist doch alles geritzt. Mir ist es auf jedenfall egal wer meine Zeiten misst. Nur teurer darf es nicht werden. 80 finde ich schon ganz schön heftig.
Jetzt taucht für mich aber ein anderes Problem auf:
Das Rennen, war ja zimlich schnell voll belegt. Und mir reicht ein 24 Stunden Rennen nächstes Jahr. Hoffe das sich noch so schnell Entscheidungen finden, dass nicht am Ende das Eine ausgebucht ist und das Andere nicht stattfindet.


----------



## borafreak (18. November 2005)

Mit 80  kann ich mich abfinden, wenn dann aber vor Ort noch 10 Müllgebühr pro Person und 10 pro Betreuer verlangt wird kommt son leichter Abzockverdacht daher.
Ansonsten fand ich im LSP prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikechris1 (18. November 2005)

Boh, das ist ja heftig.
Kann ich verstehen, denn was für 80 Euro geboten wird ist ja mal nicht so viel und als naturverbundene MTB´ler nehmen wir unseren Müll doch ehe wieder mit nach Hause. 
Das ist KRASS


----------



## user_1024 (19. November 2005)

So, bevor jetzt die Hälfte der Landschaftsparker im Winter nicht trainiert, weil das Rennen an einem anderen Ort stattfindet, hier ein paar kurze Eindrücke von der Zeche Zollverein während der Nacht der Qualmenden Socken / Nacht der Industriekultur 2004: Ich weiß nicht mehr als hier im Fred steht, aber falls Bike on Fire 2006 auf dem Gelände der Zeche Zollverein stattfindet, ist das sicher nicht schlechter als im Landschaftspark.
Die Tatsache, daß es Weltkulturerbe ist, muss uns ja nicht daran hindern, den Strukturwandel in seiner besten Form zu praktizieren. Die Aussagekraft des Industriedenkmals wird dadurch doch nicht gemindert, sondern unterstützt, oder?


----------



## Silent (19. November 2005)

user_1024 schrieb:
			
		

> aber falls Bike on Fire 2006 auf dem Gelände der Zeche Zollverein stattfindet,


Nein, dort wohl nicht.

Müßt halt warten bis offiziell was bekannt gegeben wird.


----------



## bikechris1 (19. November 2005)

Ich habe auch Z.Zollverein nicht schlecht geredet. Ich bin sehr gerne dort.
Nur in Duisburg ist ja so was wie ein Berg und den würde ich sachon in Essen vermissen. Wie gesagt auf der Kulturnacht, haben die die Zeche mehr als geil beleutet.


----------



## Christer (19. November 2005)

Hallo, 

auf dem Gelände der Zeche Zollverein in Essen wird es ganz sicher KEIN 24 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen geben. Das ist sicher. 

Dazu ist das Gelände der Zeche Zollverein auch gar nicht für ein derartiges Rennen geeignet. Eine andere Halde war mal für ein 24 h Rennen im Gespräch. Mehr aber auch nicht. 

Das 24 h Stunden Rennen im Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord wird nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden. Nur mit einem neuen Veranstalter und mehr Service und Unterhaltung für Fahrer und Zuschauer. 


Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Näthinator (19. November 2005)

Eben, es wird ein 12 Stunden Rennen in Dusiburg geben. Nur, Gott Lob, ohne SOG !!!!

Die Startpreise die die nehmen und für so nen Schrott ist schon echt hart. Ich denke ´das Mountainbike Magazine konnte dem "guten" Ruf nicht länger Standhalten    

Ich denke das jeder es bessermachen kann, als die die es bis dato gemacht haben !!

Aber egal, es zwingt ja niemanden daran teil zu nehmen   

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Christer (19. November 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Näthinator schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, es wird ein 12 Stunden Rennen in Dusiburg geben.



Bis jetzt ist ein 24 Stunden Rennen geplant. Ihr könnt ja zu zweit fahren, dann fährt jeder 12 Stunden...

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Näthinator (20. November 2005)

Hast ja recht, mein Fehler


----------



## bikechris1 (20. November 2005)

@Snoopyracer
Woher hast Du dieser 100%tigen Infos?


----------



## Christer (20. November 2005)

bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Snoopyracer
> Woher hast Du dieser 100%tigen Infos?



Ich habe das erste 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg (2004) mit organisiert. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikechris1 (20. November 2005)

@Snoopyracer mach mal Platz in Deinen PM´s. Habe folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen.
"Der Posteingang von Snoopyracer ist voll. Snoopyracer kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind."


----------



## Christer (20. November 2005)

bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Snoopyracer mach mal Platz in Deinen PM´s. Habe folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen.
> "Der Posteingang von Snoopyracer ist voll. Snoopyracer kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind."



Hast Recht, sorry. Ich musste dort mal einiges löschen. Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## dirkli (21. November 2005)

Also, ganz ehrlich: Wer glaubt, dass ein Veranstalter eines 24h-Rennens eine Zeche nur annaehernd so ausleuchten laesst, wie es der Landschaftspark taeglich tut, hat vermutlich mehr als eine Gartenparty noch nie organisiert!
Man wird damit wohl kaum rechnen koennen. 

Ausserdem ist es mit der Beleuchtung alleine nicht getan, der LSP hat schon ein einzigartiges Flair mit dem Parkcharakter, der Ilumination, den Kletterern und was noch so alles dazu gehoert.

Ich jedenfalls wuensche mir ein Rennen im Landschaftspark, das wird sicher Vorrang vor einem Rennen in Essen erhalten. Und wenn es dann geschafft wird ein paar Duschcontainer aufzustellen und zwei weitere Reinigungsschlaeuche, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Ach ja, bis auf die EUR 10,00 fuer den Muell. Gebe zu, da ist mir Lade auch aufs Oberrohr geknallt!   

Gruss aus dem nassen Koblenz
Dirk


----------



## rüdi__ (21. November 2005)

Hi,
die Location war ja klasse, die sanitären Anlagen aber mit Sicherheit nicht dem hohen Startgeld angepasst. Man kann gute mobile Toiletten aufstellen, man kann auch movile Duschen organisieren, aber SOG Event scheinbar nicht. Das würde ja den Gewinn schmälern.
In der e-mail die die Teilnehmer von 2005 bekommen haben, steht das die Strecke ab 1.12. auf der Homepage genannt wird.
rüsi


----------



## bikechris1 (21. November 2005)

> Also, ganz ehrlich: Wer glaubt, dass ein Veranstalter eines 24h-Rennens eine Zeche nur annaehernd so ausleuchten laesst, wie es der Landschaftspark taeglich tut, hat vermutlich mehr als eine Gartenparty noch nie organisiert!


Sorry, Aber DU bist der der keine Ahung hat.
Viel Spass in Deinem Garten.


----------



## Christer (22. November 2005)

Hallo,



			
				bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, Aber DU bist der der keine Ahung hat.
> Viel Spass in Deinem Garten.



Mit welchem Aufwand willst Du eine Zeche für ein Mountainbike Rennen so erleuchten, dass sie nachts so strahlt wie der Landschaftspark? So einen Aufwand würde niemand für ein Mountainbike Rennen betreiben das nur eine Nacht geht. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Speedhunt (22. November 2005)

rüdi schrieb:
			
		

> die sanitären Anlagen aber mit Sicherheit nicht dem hohen Startgeld angepasst. Man kann gute mobile Toiletten aufstellen, man kann auch movile Duschen organisieren, aber SOG Event scheinbar nicht.



In Punkt auf die Sanitären Anlagen kann ich Dir nur Recht geben. Da gab´s durchaus Verbesserungsbedarf. 
Wer sich jedoch mal die Mühe gemacht hat und mit dem Veranstalter konstruktiv auf Kritikpunkte eingegangen ist, kennt auch die andere Seite der Medallie.
Mehr Duschwagen oder sogar Toilettenwagen (so ist es uns gesagt worden) hätte einen überproportionalen Aufwand mit mehreren 100 Metern Wasserleitungen bedeutet. Was das heißt, brauch ich wohl keinem erzählen: zu niedriger Druck (ohne zusätzliche Pumpen o.ä.). Darüber hinaus hätte das Problem mit der Wassertemperatur wohl weiterhin bestanden   
Damit konnte ich jedoch soweit einigermaßen leben. Was mich einfach ein wenig gestört hat, sind die zusätzlichen Kosten. 10 EUR Müll pro Team fand und dann noch 10 EUR pro Betreuer ich nicht so pralle.
Die zwei Betreuer, die ich für unser Team mit hatte, haben weder für 10 EUR pro Person getrunken, weil sie immer wieder weg geschickt worden sind (Nach dem Motto "Hier bekommt Ihr für Euer Bändchen nichts!") noch haben sie für 10 EUR von den mieserablen Nudel gegessen. Wir haben Dann selbst verpflegt...!
Dies sind aber auch alles Punkte, die Wolfgang von uns schon genannt bekommen hat und sicherlich bei den nächsten Rennen berücksichtigen wird.


----------



## bikechris1 (22. November 2005)

Gut dann plauder ich jetzt auch mal aus dem Nähkästchen:
Der Förderverein Zeche Zollverein ist simlich eng mit dem, auf dem Gelände angemieteten, Eventagentur zusammen. Die gestallten die Zeche jeweils einmal im Jahr für die Kulturnacht. 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass es kein MTB würdigen Hügel auf der Zeche gibt, gehe ich davon aus, dass man auf der Zeche Zollverein ein Rahmenprogram an den Start bringen könnte, das sich dieser, finazielle, Mehraufwand mehr als rechnet.
Aber da es ja keine Veranstaltung auf der Zeche geben wird und ich ja nur Gartenpatys veranstalten kann ist es ja ehe uninteresant.
Jetzt soll noch mal einer sagen: Die können
das nicht.


----------



## Danimal (22. November 2005)

Tach!

Habe zwar nicht alles in Deiner Mail lesen können, aber trotzdem...
Eine Veranstaltung wie eine Kulturnacht oder ähnliches wird häufig von der Stadt oder irgendwelchen Trägergesellschaften finanziert. Das ist bei einem MTB-Rennen einfach etwas anders, da sich eine solche Veranstaltung komplett aus den Startgeldern finanzieren muss. Ein Areal dieser Grösse bunt auszuleuchten ist ein Kostenfaktor, den man nicht unterschätzen sollte. In Duisburg handelt es sich bei der Beleuchtung um eine Dauerinstallation, für die keine Extrakosten anfallen.
Wenn man das Startgeld um 50 Euro anheben würde, liesse sich vermutlich auch eine selbstorganisierte Beleuchtung realisieren... fragt sich nur, wer das bezahlen möchte.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (22. November 2005)

.....sehr informativer thread.... 

worum gehts eigentlich? 
gartenfackeln versus flutlicht? toilettenwagen versus latrinengrube? hügel versus flachland? können versus möchten? wer versus wen?


----------



## dirkli (22. November 2005)

bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da es ja keine Veranstaltung auf der Zeche geben wird und ich ja nur Gartenpatys veranstalten kann ist es ja ehe uninteresant.


Aber hallo! Da hast Du vermutlich was in den falschen Hals gekriegt. Ich hoffe, Du kannst durchaus mehr organisieren als eine Gartenparty!

Aber jeder, der einmal einen groesseren Event organisiert hat, und das habe ich, kennt die Kosten, die eine solche Veranstaltung mit sich bringen. Da sind die trivialsten Dinge, die Geld kosten. Der "normale" Besucher kann manche Dinge nichtmal erahnen und wuerde sich moeglicherweise kringeln wenn er wuesste, wo die Kohle ueberall hingeht (und muss!).
Wie in einem Beitrag oben beschrieben ist es doch so, dass der Veranstalter aus den Startgeldern und ein bischen Sponsoring sich das alles aus den Rippen schneiden muss. Und woher soll er dann bitte die Kohle nehmen um eine Zeche zu beleuchten? Ach ja, Sponsoring! Lasst Euch da mal nicht irritieren, die Kohle sitzt nicht mehr so locker wie vielleicht noch vor einiger Zeit.

Ich wuerde noch einen Schritt weitergehen: Wenn ich als Teilnehmer dafuer (Beleuchtung,anderer Quatsch) loehnen muesste (hohes Startgeld etc.) wuerde ich da nicht mehr hingehen!

Um allen Spekulationen vorzubeugen: Ich habe mit keinem dieser Veranstalter irgendwas zu tun und hege fuer keinen besondere Sympathien oder Antipathien!

Trotz allem freue ich mich, dass es doch ein 24h-Rennen im LSP geben wird und kann mit Sicherheit sagen: Wir sind dabei!!!

Dirk


----------



## Christer (22. November 2005)

Hallo Chris, 



			
				bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dann plauder ich jetzt auch mal aus dem Nähkästchen:
> Der Förderverein Zeche Zollverein ist simlich eng mit dem, auf dem Gelände angemieteten, Eventagentur zusammen. Die gestallten die Zeche jeweils einmal im Jahr für die Kulturnacht.
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass es kein MTB würdigen Hügel auf der Zeche gibt, gehe ich davon aus, dass man auf der Zeche Zollverein ein Rahmenprogram an den Start bringen könnte, das sich dieser, finazielle, Mehraufwand mehr als rechnet.
> Aber da es ja keine Veranstaltung auf der Zeche geben wird und ich ja nur Gartenpatys veranstalten kann ist es ja ehe uninteresant.
> ...



Das kannst Du aber gar nicht vergleichen, hinter der "Nacht der Industriekultur" steht ein sehr großer Etat im ganzen Ruhrgebiet. Dort wird es wieder die ganze Nacht TV Live Schaltungen geben. Man geht derzeit davon aus das eventuell ca. eine Million Menschen die "Extraschicht" im Ruhrgebiet besuchen werden, als Rahmenprogramm zu Fussball WM. 

Das kann man doch nicht mit einem Mountainbike Rennen vergleichen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Duisburger (25. November 2005)

Gibt es was neues zu dem Rennen in Essen? Wie man hört soll das wohl von einem Essener Verein zusammen mit SOG ausgerichtet werden. Auf der SOG Seite ist ja noch nichts zu lesen. Gibt es trotzdem noch das Landschaftspark Rennen? Am 01.12. wissen wir ja mehr!


----------



## bikechris1 (26. November 2005)

Der aktuelle Stand ist der:
Das Rennen in Duisburg wird von MB mit einem neuen Veranstalter durchgeführt.
So wie es ausschaut auch wieder im August.
Was in Essen mit SOG ist, müßen wir schauen. Da gibt es noch nichts genaues. Warten wir den 1.12. ab.


----------



## Georgme (27. November 2005)

hallo leute....
ich werde im nächsten jahr wieder als einzelfahrer in duisburg an den start gehen.
die jugenherberge im park war für mich ideal zum übernachten, und ich hatte dort auch in punkto sanitäre anlage die besten voraussetzungen.
mit sportlichem gruß:
georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

